# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  مقاصد التأليف عند العلماء ...!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*مقاصد التأليف عند العلماء ...*
*
*
*اتماما للفائدة وتكملة لما قد نشره شيخنا محمد حمزة المالكى نقول :*
*
*
*كنت قد شرعت منذ فترة فى دراسة وتحقيق كتاب تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم للزرنوجى ، وكنت وقتها اجمع من كشاكيلى ما وقفت عليه فى مسائل طلب العلم والتصنيف وآدابه وآداب طلبة العلم وما روى فى ذلك من اشعار ، وما دونته فى ذلك من فوائد فوجدت العجب العجاب .*
*
*
*فعليه واتماما للفائدة اسوق لكم بعض ماوقفت عليه ودونته يدى فى هذا الباب وهو مقاصد التأليف والتصنيف عند العلماء :*
*
*
*1- قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :-* 
*- اما شيء لم يسبق الى استخراجه فيستخرجه .*
*- واما شيء ناقص فيتممه .*
*- واما شيء مستغلق فيشرحه* 
*- واما شيء طويل فيختصره ، دون ان يحذف منه شيئا يخل حذفه اياه غرضه .*
*- واما شيء متفرق فيجمعه .*
*-واما شيء منثور فيرتبه .* 
*وهذا النص فى مجموع رسائل بن حزم (4\103) .*
*____________*
*وجاء فى ازهار الرياض (3\34-35):*
*ألا فاعلمنْ أن التآليف سبعةٌ... لكل لبيب في النصيحة خالصِ* 
*فشرحٌ لإغلاقٍ وتصحيحُ مخطئٍ ... وإبداعُ حَبْرٍ مُقْدِمٍ غير ناكصِ*
*وترتيبُ منثور وجمعُ مُفَرَّقٍ .... وتقصيرُ تطويلٍ وتتميمُ ناقصِ*
*_________*
*
*
*ونقل مشهور حسن آل سلمان ، فى كتب حذر منها العلماء (2\374):*
*
*
*نظم اسماعيل بن ابراهيم بن السويهر مقاصد التأليف فقال :*
*
*
*اخا الذكاء والفطن ...... وقيت احداث الفتن* 
*ان رمت ان تعرف ما ... صنف فيه العلما* 
*فهاكها ثمانية ..... من نفحة يمانية* 
*وهى قيد اختُرع .... وذو افتراق قد جمع* 
*وناقص قد كُمل ... ومجمل قد فصل* 
*ومسهب قد هذبا ... ومخلط قد رتبا* 
*ومبهم قد عينا ... وخطأ قد بينا* 
*خدمة عبد مقترف .. عن رسمكم لم ينحرف .*
*
*
*____________*
*
*
*وقد جمعها بعضهم فى بيت واحد فقال :*
*
*
*في سبعةٍ حصروا مقاصد العقلا .... من التآليف فاحفظها تنل أملا*
*أبدِعْ ، تمامَ ، بيانٍ ، لاختصارك ، في ..... جمعٍ ، ورَتِّب ، وأصلح يا أخي الخللا*
*_________* 
*نكتفى بذلك خشية الاطالة ومن اراد المزيد فليرجع للآتى :* 
*- مقدمة تفسير الخازن ( 1\3-4)* 
*- ازهار الرياض فى اخبار القاضى عياض للمقرى ( 3\34،35 )*
*- نفح الطيب من غصن الاندلس الرطيب ( 3\176)* 
*-منهج البحث العلمى وكتابته فى علوم الشريعة د\عمر بازمول صـ25*
*-خلاصة الاثر فى اعيان القرن الحادى عشر (4\41)*
*- كتب حذر منها العلماء لمشهور آل سلمان (2\374)* 
*- مقدمة بن خلدون صـ371، الفصل الخامس والثلاثون .* 
*- كشف الظنون لحاجى خليفة (1\36)*
*-ابجد العلوم لصديق حسن خان (1\188)*
*وفى قواعد التحديث للقاسمى بحث فى ذلك ، اضافة الى آداب التأليف .*
*
*
*ووجدت كتاب مفردا فى هذا الباب للدكتور زيد الرمانى بعنوان ( الاربعون من اسباب التأليف ، واسرار التصانيف ) مطبوع فى مدار الوطن بالرياض ، جمع نقولات العلماء فى مقاصد التأليف مع فصول اخرى ماتعة .*
*
*
*..... كتبه محمد شوقى شحاته .....*

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................  ..........

أَنا دَائِما أستهجن مِمَّن يَدعِي التَّحْقِيق من الْعلمَاء إِعَادَة مَا ذكره الماضون إِذا لم يضم إِلَى الْإِعَادَة تنكيتا عَلَيْهِم أَو زِيَادَة قيد أهملوه أَو تَحْقِيق تَرَكُوهُ أَو نَحْو ذَلِك مِمَّا هُوَ مرام الْمُحَقِّقين .

طبقات الشافعية للسبكي

----------

